# CGC dust control mud



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I tried(forced to use) this stuff for the first time on a basement job. Found I needed a little more muscle when sanding and the fish eyes were making me goofy.:blink: Is this normal for this mud or was I just having a bad week ?
Other than that, the dust does seem to fall quickly. But I'll never buy any ! Never did like the feel of CGC mud.


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

The Plus 3 dust control mud seems to work good .easy to sand , dust seems to hit the ground quicker. seems like its worth the extra money for remodels and paches. can you explain what fisheye means.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Pocs . tiny holes. I fight them with with usg/ ng .
I don't remember this being a problem 8-10 years ago.
there a real pain.


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

When I'm boxing I like to run over seams twice it makes them smoother on the second pass. then u just tuck the flat in the corner. Dish soap helps make muds smoother. Dawn.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

pro form lite blue lid .. less pocs .. they say, never used it ?????


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> I tried(forced to use) this stuff for the first time on a basement job. Found I needed a little more muscle when sanding and the fish eyes were making me goofy.:blink: Is this normal for this mud or was I just having a bad week ?
> Other than that, the dust does seem to fall quickly. But I'll never buy any ! Never did like the feel of CGC mud.


It's normal for that mud. Lets just say it sells off the shelves of your local home depot, but it's not the pro's who are buying it.


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

shrinks less and pocks less and easy sandind. the proform muti purpose mud sucks.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

raven said:


> The Plus 3 dust control mud seems to work good .easy to sand , dust seems to hit the ground quicker. seems like its worth the extra money for remodels and paches. can you explain what fisheye means.


 You actually found the plus 3 dust control easy too sand what are you comparing it too concrete :icon_cool: We have used lots of the plus 3 d/c I've found it sands like wet mud almost like it never fully cures hard too flare lines and all around a pain in the a**. Some jobs like any healthcare facility or elderly persons home ar anywhere where dust is going too be an issue it is worth using as dust does fall straight too the ground.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> You actually found the plus 3 dust control easy too sand what are you comparing it too concrete :icon_cool: We have used lots of the plus 3 d/c I've found it sands like wet mud almost like it never fully cures hard too flare lines and all around a pain in the a**. Some jobs like any healthcare facility or elderly persons home ar anywhere where dust is going too be an issue it is worth using as dust does fall straight too the ground.


It is kind of gummy . Is that a good word to describe ?
on finial skim . no scratches !! i use plus 3 on skim.. phase 5 .
works good on top of poc muds.. b1TCH to sand. don't care if it falls to the
floor. I'm gasper when the day is done. So are the floors. I'ts called cleanup.
my lungs will be the first to tell you,,,, SANDING SUCKS!!:wheelchair:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*dust in eyes*

Did a small reno a while back where the owner bought some of this stuff. I found it worked ok for having the dust drop strait to the floor, but the bit that got in my eyes was far more irritating than regular mud. Dont know what caused the extra irritation but would likely not buy the product because of that.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> It's normal for that mud. Lets just say it sells off the shelves of your local home depot, but it's not the pro's who are buying it.


Thanks. That's what I was thinking. Must say, I didn't have much light to work with either.



Mudshark said:


> Did a small reno a while back where the owner bought some of this stuff. I found it worked ok for having the dust drop strait to the floor, but the bit that got in my eyes was for more irritating than regular mud. Dont know what caused the extra irritation but would likely not buy the product because of that.


I hear ya ! I wear contact lenses so I usually put on my "ski" goggles when sanding and that sh1t sticks to them real well. Can't just tap off the dust with my fingernail like you can with AP dust.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> It is kind of gummy . Is that a good word to describe ?
> on finial skim . no scratches !! i use plus 3 on skim.. phase 5 .
> works good on top of poc muds.. b1TCH to sand. don't care if it falls to the
> floor. I'm gasper when the day is done. So are the floors. I'ts called cleanup.
> my lungs will be the first to tell you,,,, SANDING SUCKS!!:wheelchair:


You used the word I was going to use,,,,GUMMY,,,,,1st time I ran a sander through it, it was like WTF, is it still wet. It's a very gummy mud :yes:


----------

